# TT RS Oil change price



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Interested to find out what others have paid/been quoted for an oil change service from Audi on the TT RS.

So far I have a price of £269 from one dealer. I know someone said about supplying oil to bring the cost down. If I do that they will reduce it by £77 and said I needed 7.1 lts.

Views - what have other RS owners paid?

Thanks.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

digital_dreamer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Interested to find out what others have paid/been quoted for an oil change service from Audi on the TT RS.
> 
> ...


Hi digital dreamer.

I think I paid just under £400 pounds for the first inspection service and oil change service. Had them both done at the same time as the time schedule wasn`t that much different only about 100 days, this price also included the oil, hope this is of some help.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

ROBH49 said:


> hope this is of some help.


Thanks for the reply. £400 ouch.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've got my first oil service due negotiated down to £297. With the difference I'll get the wipers for free. I suspect this is for "fixed" rather than "variable".


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I was quoted £360 from my local dealer just for a 2.0 petrol.Another dealer did it for £260.Almost 3yrs old now so will be indy next time or price match.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

90TJM said:


> I was quoted £360 from my local dealer just for a 2.0 petrol.Another dealer did it for £260.Almost 3yrs old now so will be indy next time or price match.


I never understood why official dealerships vary in prices so much. I understand when its between two dealerships in two different countries. But in the same one?!
This is not just in UK also in Slovenija. Working hour rates shouldnt differ that much and the price for parts should be the same since they all get from the same sources (talking about prices within the same country!).


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Looks like by dealer standards I am getting a reasonable price. Going to supply my own oil as well. Sourced 8 litres of Castrol professional (same as 1lt bottle that came with the car) for just over £50 vs dealer oil of £77.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> I've got my first oil service due negotiated down to £297. With the difference, I'll get the wipers for free. I suspect this is for "fixed" rather than "variable".


The RS has just turned 1 year with it being new I've put more miles on it than I normally would and it's on a variable when looking. Typically I don't do enough mileage to be on variable

However, I've always changed the oil yearly as I'll be keeping my car for a few years.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

TTRS owners seem to be getting a good deal at £269 and £297 as the Audi fixed price is quoted as £309.
£260 for a regular TT seems too much, as the fixed price servicing says £170 for an Interim Service.
But you are not yet 3 years, so not officially eligible for that offer, and they may have included the pollen filter.

Fixed Price Servicing

*TT*

*Servicing*
Interim Service £170
Major Service £338

*Maintenance*
MOT £49.99
Front wiper blades £42
Air conditioning service £90
Cam belt £495
Cam belt with water pump £649
Clutch (non quattro) £899
Clutch (quattro) £1059
S-Tronic Transmission Oil & Filter change £225
Multitronic Transmission Oil change £199
Haldex Oil Change £109
Brake fluid change £65

*Brakes (excludes ceramic brakes)*
Brake pads (rear) £139
Brake pads (front) £159
Brake pads & discs (rear) £265
Brake pads & discs (front) £309

*Unscheduled Maintenance*
Investigate an issue with my car £60

*TTS*

*Servicing*
Interim Service £187
Major Service £375

*Maintenance*
MOT £49.99
Front wiper blades £42
Air conditioning service £90
Cam belt £495
Cam belt with water pump £649
Clutch (quattro) £1099
S-Tronic Transmission Oil & Filter change £225
Brake fluid change £65

*Brakes (excludes ceramic brakes)*
Brake pads (rear) £155
Brake pads (front) £195
Brake pads & discs (rear) £320
Brake pads & discs (front) £455

*Unscheduled Maintenance*
Investigate an issue with my car £60

*TTRS*

*Servicing*
Interim Service £309
Major Service £465

*Maintenance*
MOT £49.99
Front wiper blades £45
Air conditioning service £90
Clutch (quattro) £1699
S-Tronic Transmission Oil & Filter change £225
Brake fluid change £65

*Brakes (excludes ceramic brakes)*
Brake pads (rear) £149
Brake pads (front) £395
Brake pads & discs (rear) £325
Brake pads & discs (front) £895

*Unscheduled Maintenance*
Investigate an issue with my car £60


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I suppose its the same with buying the car ,thats not a fixed price either unless you dont haggle.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all - 

The RS will be turning 2 years old next month and this morning I got the oil service and inspection service notification.

Called up my local Audi stealer while having a brew and they want £632 - for an oil and inspection service. - WTF!!

Naturally, I am still recovering and checking out here what others have paid done and done.

Never used indi specialist for any of my TT's in the past and don't really want to with the RS.
But also not up for getting ripped off either need to see if I can get the price down to about half!

Wow..... I am still in shock!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

This is what still confuses me, I mailed Audi uk CS to ask the question as I thought the inspection service included an oil service.

They said a oil service is a minor and an inspection service is a major.

So why would you pay for an inspection service and oil service at the same time?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

From what I understand they are two different services. Actually the inspection seems like just a walkabout while the car is in the air.

Oil service is that plus pollen filter and now they telling me I also need the AC service which is another £130 on top.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had my 3yr service done a few months ago, just before lockdown fortunately.

I had inspection service, oil and filter change, Haldex oil change, brake fluid change.

I used an indy for the first time after I had palpitations following the quote from my local Audi.

I went to QST which is fortunately only 30-40 minutes away and paid 420 all in.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

At what service do the plugs get changed? If your car is over 3 yrs old then the inspection service is more of a rip off as the MOT test inspects the car.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Plugs on mine are 40k I think so it will work out on for my next service as they will be included but if plugs aren't included why on earth would you pay £400 for an inspection when most of it is checked on the MOT.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

This is true, however it's supposed to be done and is everything covered the same in both? Also I'd rather have someone knowlegable, passionate and experienced with the same model check my car over than someone who doesn't care for 35 quid.

Besides, the cost is really negligible when you consider what they charged for inspection & engine oil change was considerably less than just an oil change at Audi :lol:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

powerplay said:


> This is true, however it's supposed to be done and is everything covered the same in both? Also I'd rather have someone knowlegable, passionate and experienced with the same model check my car over than someone who doesn't care for 35 quid.
> 
> Besides, the cost is really negligible when you consider what they charged for inspection & engine oil change was considerably less than just an oil change at Audi :lol:


"knowlegable passionate and experienced" ?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I asked the question to Audi CS










So that would suggest an oil service is included in the inspection if it's equal to a major service


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My RS was 2years old in Feb. I had both services done and a pollen filter. It was £464.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

ajayp said:


> now they telling me I also need the AC service which is another £130 on top.


You don't need an air con service unless it's broken or the car smells fusty. What they mean is we'd like to do an air con service. No doubt they'd like to do it as that's another opportunity to make money out of you.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Full list of major / inspection service jobs & checks

Thank you for your email of 4 July 2020 regarding servicing your Audi TTS.

After liaising with our Technical Support Team, I can confirm that the major service includes the following items:

• system: wiper blade condition and park position; headlight washer system; mirrors visual inspection/check heating if applicable; top up of screen wash; door locks and bonnet catch check & grease

• Under bonnet: Oil and filter change, check auxiliary drive belts condition and tension, battery check, Coolant level check, clutch & hydraulics fluid level check, power steering fluid check, Air filter clean or replacement (if necessary), Fuel filter (diesel only) or Spark plugs (petrol only) replacement

• Under vehicle: Front and rear brake pads/discs thickness and condition check; engine, gearbox, steering, suspension check; exhaust system visual check for leaks and damage; brake system: visual check for leaks and damage; under body visual check for damage, loose securing parts and for security; front and rear axle check (quattro models only)


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

chelspeed said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > now they telling me I also need the AC service which is another £130 on top.
> ...


Hi mate,

You kinda summed up what I was thinking... the saying, "if it ain't broke" comes to mind too -


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Just had the TT RS First serve at 7k. I decided not to go to Audi who quoted between £380 and £420. I went to Awsome GTI who were amazing. I watched the service from the waiting room and the car certainly had a detailed inspection. They found that it had a small amount of oil misting out of the gearbox. The great part was that it was booked in for a specific time slot and not like Audi who want it all day. The even better part the cost. £207 that included millers nanodrive + oil. That was a discounted from original price by 10% with code MBQ. Will be using for next service even though over an hour drive.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think even if it were close to breaking even with the time and fuel to get there and back, I'd still avoid Audi. Vote with your feet, or your wheels...


----------

